# Silky oak pair



## barry richardson (May 21, 2016)

This wood doesn't seem to get much respect, but when it burls it can be very interesting, of course @DKMD is already aware of its charms... wish my camera/skills were a little better, the detail in the burl is pretty cool. both are about 6x10

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Wow! I've never seen silky oak that looked that good! Love the shape of both of them. I keep thinking one day you're going to make something I don't like, but it's not looking good. That bottom one especially draws me in but both are superb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2016)

Both really nice pieces, but I'm partial to the top one. I like that shape and the way the opening flares out. Maybe someday you could turn something that's just mediocre to make the rest of us feel better?? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2016)

Think you just might be the museum creator! These are magnificent works of art. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 21, 2016)

Do you ever make anything that looks crappy? You always do these fantastic pieces. Oh well keep them coming Barry. Your work is awesome. I like both equally. Each has it's own carisma.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 21, 2016)

More beautiful work by the amazing 
Mr Barry  Awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Joe Gard (May 21, 2016)

Wow, beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2016)

Very cool! Almost gives me the itch to turn a little silky oak, but I don't want to do anything rash. I'll probably scratch the idea since I wouldn't make a breakout turning like either of these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2016)

Barry - That is just amazing. I have never seen Silky Oak Burl. Fantastic job. I can't decide which of the two I like better.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2016)

If you ever run across anymore of that you would be willing to sell let me know

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone! 


Tony said:


> Maybe someday you could turn something that's just mediocre to make the rest of us feel better??


It's all relative Tony, I was just looking at this guys work
http://www.markdoolittlestudio.com/index.html
and it made me feel like hanging it up, hang in there.....


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> It's all relative Tony, I was just looking at this guys work
> http://www.markdoolittlestudio.com/index.html
> and it made me feel like hanging it up, hang in there.....



Dang Barry, after looking at that, you're right, you're just a hack!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (May 21, 2016)

Very nice Barry, some wonderful character, and the forms do the wood justice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2016)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 22, 2016)

Outstanding !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> It's all relative Tony, I was just looking at this guys work
> http://www.markdoolittlestudio.com/index.html
> and it made me feel like hanging it up, hang in there.....



Good grief. His work is incredible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 22, 2016)

Fantastic as always, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 22, 2016)

Barry, I love them! Have you tried using the Photo Gallery that comes with Windows to edit your photos? It works pretty well.


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Barry, I love them! Have you tried using the Photo Gallery that comes with Windows to edit your photos? It works pretty well.


Thanks Robert, I just need a better camera, I use a cheap point and shoot Kodak, My phone cam would take better pictures I'm sure. actually I have a much nicer Canon camera my son got me for Christmas a couple years ago, but it's very high tech, like a computer, and I'm embarrassed to say I haven't taken the time and energy to master it yet. I use Picasa for editing, works great, and most importantly, I know how to use it, I'm getting to be the old dog that don't like to learn new tricks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Robert, I just need a better camera, I use a cheap point and shoot Kodak, My phone cam would take better pictures I'm sure. actually I have a much nicer Canon camera my son got me for Christmas a couple years ago, but it's very high tech, like a computer, and I'm embarrassed to say I haven't taken the time and energy to master it yet. I use Picasa for editing, works great, and most importantly, I know how to use it, I'm getting to be the old dog that don't like to learn new tricks


I am technology challenged also but had to learn photo gallery because of my knives and I have one of those cameras that be set to auto and all you have to do is focus.


----------



## phinds (May 22, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Robert, I just need a better camera, I use a cheap point and shoot Kodak, My phone cam would take better pictures I'm sure. actually I have a much nicer Canon camera my son got me for Christmas a couple years ago, but it's very high tech, like a computer, and I'm embarrassed to say I haven't taken the time and energy to master it yet. I use Picasa for editing, works great, and most importantly, I know how to use it, I'm getting to be the old dog that don't like to learn new tricks


Barry, I've used Canon cameras for years and love them. What model do you have? Is it a high end point-and-shoot or a digital SLR ? Mine's point-and-shoot but w/ lots of options a few of which I actually use.


----------



## rocky1 (May 22, 2016)

Barry if you'd like to bridge the gap from your present camera, to high tech, and move up to a little higher tech point and shoot, I'd highly recommend the Fuji Film Finepix camera, current model appears to be the S9800 in 16 megapixel. Under $200 - Cheap not so Hi Tech Point and Shoot .

Picked one of these up way back when 8 megapixel was as good as it got, and it has NEVER given me so much as a hiccup. Does give me the occasional blurry picture, if I don't do my part, but if I even half ways try, it'll give me pictures that'll blow your mind at times. Most of those being shot out the truck or car window while driving down the road at 70 mph.

Has both a mechanical and digital zoom; the mechanical zoom is internal, and therefore collects no dust or dirt to ever cause problems with the zoom lens, as my reason for selecting it. Has a Macro and super macro selection capabilities for closeups, can do forced flash, suppressed flash, redeye reduction, auto flash, video, or you can adjust all sorts of settings if you want to get techy... has a lot of the capabilities of the Canon in other words. But... You can set it to auto, and let it do it's thing, just like your cheap point and shoot. But it will take some killer pictures when you do. 

For instance... Set to Auto, in Macro mode... 



Shot out the truck window flying down the interstate in Montana...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 22, 2016)

Beautiful photography, Rocky.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2016)

Pictures in the Smokey Mountains were even more amazing, I was touristing there, didn't have to shoot out the truck window, I stopped to take most of those!


----------



## barry richardson (May 23, 2016)

phinds said:


> Barry, I've used Canon cameras for years and love them. What model do you have? Is it a high end point-and-shoot or a digital SLR ? Mine's point-and-shoot but w/ lots of options a few of which I actually use.


It is a Power Shot SX160 IS, the manual came on a disc, I printed it out, it's about the size of a telephone book lol.... I plan on taking it with me on my summer get away and forcing myself to learn how to take good pictures with it. It has the ability to control aperture and shutter speed, which I would like to use more....


----------



## phinds (May 23, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> It is a Power Shot SX160 IS, the manual came on a disc, I printed it out, it's about the size of a telephone book lol.... I plan on taking it with me on my summer get away and forcing myself to learn how to take good pictures with it. It has the ability to control aperture and shutter speed, which I would like to use more....


Looks like a good one. I've got the SX40 HS, which is right at the top end of the point and shoot before you go to digital SLR. Yours has fewer features so should be easier to master. Mine has TONS of stuff that I've pretty much ignored. 

Yeah, the shutter speed and aperture settings can be very helpful; those I do use and I recommend learning about them. Also the ISO number which can make a big difference with a trade-off between picture quality and lack of blurring. Low ISO for still scenes and high ISO for fast moving stuff where you want to avoid blurring. Those three things are THE basics for camera operation.

Good luck with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2016)

First rule of photography... TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES! - It increases your odds of occasionally taking a good one!

Second rule of photography... TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES! - Digital doesn't cost anything to process to see how they turned out. Pull the card, pop it in the laptop, and sort 'em out. If you're happy with them and want a print, load them to separate card and carry just the ones you want to Wally to print. Or, better yet, do it on-line. Delete the ones that didn't work out. Save the remainder of the memories on a thumb-drive in separate folders named to make them easier to find. You can save multiple copies, you can edit them, whatever you want to do.

*One word of advice concerning editing your images*... Before editing any picture you really want to keep - Make a duplicate copy of it! Save it in another file somewhere, and make sure you aren't editing that file while playing. That way, if you mess up editing the picture, you always have a backup copy of the original. Easiest way is to open it in your editing software, whatever you may choose, and immediately after opening it, do a 'Save As' and rename the file, or save it to a different folder. Editing batch files, it is usually easier, to copy them all and save to a separate folder and work out of that folder. Lessons learned in Photoshop 101.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Az Turnings (May 28, 2016)

@barry richardson what tools do you use for hollowing??


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2016)

All my hollowing tools are homemade ugly sticks, here are some of them, and I have a couple of 3/4" bars about 3 feet long, one with the 1/4" cutter straight, and one with the cutter angled off to the side. I will get a pic of those shortly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2016)

Here are the other tools I use. They can reach pretty deep. As luck would have it, I found the 3/4 square stock fit nice and tight in 1" pipe, I have pounded scrap lead into the other end of the handles for ballast, a couple of bottom-feeders for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

